

Ask HN: Learning SQL - azs

I have been offered a position at a startup, primarily coding in sql. The only problem is I have never used sql before. Any advice for learning sql (mainly oracle, possibly postgres) will be helpful. There is only one I know of at the company who is a full time sql programmer - a full-time DBA, who works in a different location. My background: Python &amp; C.
======
macarthy12
Get Joe Celkos books

[http://www.amazon.com/Joe-
Celko/e/B000ARBFVQ/?_encoding=UTF8...](http://www.amazon.com/Joe-
Celko/e/B000ARBFVQ/?_encoding=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&linkCode=ur2&tag=justinmaccart-20)

Especially these one :

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0123820227/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0123820227/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=0123820227&linkCode=as2&tag=justinmaccart-20)

